# Sectional Cable Review is up!!!



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Here it is!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Here it is! Ridgid & General 7/8" Sectional Cable Review - YouTube




Some guy already posted this on Facebook 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I've been using the Ridgid 7/8" for a long time. Those other inner-core cables look heavy.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

From a couple comments, I'll include a review of the Electric Eel J cable and a new sewer cable that's about to hit the market.

I plan on doing a video every 2 weeks.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Good job Ben.

Mark

BTW, is it okay to share with your plumbing kids as well?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Good job Ben.
> 
> Mark
> 
> BTW, is it okay to share with your plumbing kids as well?


Not sure who my plumbing kids are but sure....share away!!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Not sure who my plumbing kids are but sure....share away!!


LOL, my plumbing kid.

Mark


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If one checks Ridgid's catalog, they don't recommend 7/8" cable in any drain line larger than 4". I know that some plumbing contractors and drain cleaning outfits will use a 7/8" cable in a 6" line, but officially Ridgid doesn't recommend it.

With regard to the IC 7/8" cable, I can't find an IC in 7/8" in Ridgid's catalog. I'm not sure where you found that one.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> If one checks Ridgid's catalog, they don't recommend 7/8" cable in any drain line larger than 4". I know that some plumbing contractors and drain cleaning outfits will use a 7/8" cable in a 6" line, but officially Ridgid doesn't recommend it.
> 
> With regard to the IC 7/8" cable, I can't find an IC in 7/8" in Ridgid's catalog. I'm not sure where you found that one.


It comes from their european market and AJ Coleman sells it.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I have had great results with my Ridgid 7/8" sectional cable, as well as my Electric Eel 1.25" sectional. I don't like the J-Cable much.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice! Thank you Tommy. All our mains are 6. But I've been looking for something to jump a 3" clay trap with a little more than a bulb head. 
Looks like good stuff


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> Nice! Thank you Tommy. All our mains are 6. But I've been looking for something to jump a 3" clay trap with a little more than a bulb head.
> Looks like good stuff












Yeah Ridgid recommends an 1 1/4" cable in a 6" main line. I never get a call in a 6" line, so my 7/8" sectional cable is fine in 4" & 3" mains. 
If you don't have a Ridgid catalog, I encourage you to get one. There is a page with all the auger head attachments with a description of when to use them. It is very informative.


----------

